# [Bureau] Passer de KDE à Xfce [RÉSOLU]

## fonguy

Bonjour !

Pour résumer l'histoire, j'avais installé Gentoo et l'environnement graphique de bureau Xfce 4.4.2. Tout marchait bien sauf la gravure sur DVD-RW. Que ce soit avec brasero, gnomebaker et k3b, je n'arrivais qu'à graver des CD-RW. Ce faisant, j'ai repris toute l'installation mais en implantant le bureau Kde 3.5.9. très minimal. Maintenant j'arrive à graver n'importe quoi avec K3b.

J'en conclus que je devais avoir loupé une configuration lors du make menuconfig de ma première installation.

Ce que j'aimerais faire maintenant, c'est de revenir au bureau Xfce tout en gardant K3b. Quelle serait la meilleure approche à préconiser pour installer Xfce et ensuite supprimer Kde sans rendre le système totalement instable car j'envisage mettre -gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 dans mon USE. Pour plus d'information, voici mon USE actuel :

```

USE="gtk gtk2 -gnome kde qt3 qt4 nlls oss alsa dvd dvdread dvdr truetype avi userlocales cups foomaticdb usb gimprint divx4linux ppds unicode jpeg gif png win32codecs mp3 opengl -kdeenablefinal man mpeg real xv quicktime nsplugin hal dbus pdf tetex"

```

Ce qui est actuellement installé :

```

[ Searching for all packages in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.9 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/python-updater-0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/tar-1.20 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-cdr/k3b-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.6.3-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/opencdk-0.6.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-dicts/aspell-fr-0.50.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-editors/nano-2.1.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-i18n/man-pages-fr-2.39.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-misc/hal-info-20070618 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.17 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p33 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/aspell-0.60.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/enscript-1.6.4-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.61-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.23 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/poppler-0.6.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/psutils-1.17 (0)

[I--] [ -] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r13 (2.4)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.34 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/atk-1.20.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.74 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5 (1)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/glib-2.14.6 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.0-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.12 (0.3)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.6-r1 (3)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libtasn1-1.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.31 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.1 (0)

[I--] [ -] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-python/sip-4.7.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/cmake-2.4.6-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080316 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/intltool-0.35.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.22 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-util/unifdef-1.20 (0)

[I--] [  ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2 (2.0)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/arts-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-7 (0)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.9-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.9-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/klipper-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmix-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/konsole-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksnapshot-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kwin-3.5.9-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.9 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.5.0-r1 (1.0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.5-r2 (2)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.20 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libdca-0.0.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9-r1 (1.2)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libmodplug-0.8.4-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.4.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.26-r1 (1.2)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libquicktime-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.11-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0_beta2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2-r1 (5)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/taglib-1.4-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r3 (0)

[I--] [ -] media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.11.1 (1)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.14 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.16 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.16 (0.9)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10_pre0-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/esound-0.2.38-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/gsm-1.0.12-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/lame-3.97-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/normalize-0.7.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/sox-14.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-dns/libidn-1.5-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-libs/gnutls-2.2.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-mail/mailbase-1 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/dhcpcd-3.2.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r8 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r6 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r6 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/wget-1.11.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.41 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-3.0.20060720 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060720 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501 (0)

[I--] [  ] perl-core/PodParser-1.35 (0)

[I--] [  ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.45 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.39 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.8.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/dbus-1.1.20 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.28.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 (0)

[I--] [ -] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.9 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/ed-0.9 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/file-4.23 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.13 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/less-418 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.78 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.11-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.73 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/which-2.19 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 (2.1)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1 (2.5)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1 (1.7)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3 (1.8)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 (1.9)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1 (1.10)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/bison-2.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3 (0)

[I--] [ -] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 (4.1)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.0-r4 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080123 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 (1)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 (1.5)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.11 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/make-3.81 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-fs/udev-119 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8 (2.6.24-r8)

[I--] [ -] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.23-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.12 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/db-4.3.29-r2 (4.3)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2 (4.5)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 (2.2)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/libcap-1.10-r11 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/libieee1284-0.2.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6 (5)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2 (5)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/pwdb-0.62 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p12-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.8 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2008b (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-power/acpid-1.0.6-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/editor-0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/ghostscript-0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/glu-7.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/glut-1.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/init-0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/libiconv-0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/libintl-0 (0)

[I--] [ -] virtual/libstdc++-3.3 (3.3)

[I--] [  ] virtual/opengl-7.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/pager-0 (0)

[I--] [  ] virtual/xft-7.0 (0)

[I--] [ -] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-2.0.0.14 (0)

[I--] [  ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.58 (0)

[I--] [  ] www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.5-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xprop-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xset-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3 (0)

[I--] [ -] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.14 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.8 (2)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.1-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXi-1.1.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/pango-1.18.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4 (3)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.3 (4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.23 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.9 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-terms/xterm-234 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.3 (0)

```

Mon profil est le 2008 desktop.

Merci à l'avance pour vos conseils.

[EDIT]

J'ai suivi vos instructions et tout a bien marché. Xfce4 démarre bien et K3B tourne dans cet environnement. Gravures sur DVD et CD nickel.Last edited by fonguy on Sat Jun 07, 2008 12:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## davidou2a

bah il te manque deja le USE="cdr" << sans ça pour graver c'est pas top je pense  :Smile: 

Après pour virer KDE, ça dépends je dirai de la façon dont tu l as installé  :Smile: 

----------

## Desintegr

Pour supprimer KDE (qui est une très mauvaise idée  :Wink: ), ce n'est pas très compliqué (si KDE est installé correctement et que le système est bien administré):

 - désactiver les USE spécifiques à KDE (kde, kdeenablefinal, kdehiddenvisibility, etc.)

 - désactiver les USE liés de KDE (qt3, etc.)

 - supprimer manuellement dans le fichier world tous les ebuilds de KDE

 - effectuer un depclean

 - recompiler les paquets dont les USE ont été modifiés

 - effectuer un petit revdep-rebuild

 - nettoyer les fichiers de configuration dans /etc et les /home/

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Pour supprimer KDE (qui est une très mauvaise idée ), ce n'est pas très compliqué (si KDE est installé correctement et que le système est bien administré):
> 
>  - désactiver les USE spécifiques à KDE (kde, kdeenablefinal, kdehiddenvisibility, etc.)
> 
>  - désactiver les USE liés de KDE (qt3, etc.)
> ...

 

Il faut pas oublier d'ajouter k3b au world

----------

## Desintegr

Ou plutôt ne pas le retirer pour le garder, mais ça c'était implicite  :Razz: .

----------

## fonguy

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai en main assez d'information pour exécuter cette opération. 

Quelques remarques :

le paramètre cdr

Je ne crois pas qu'il soit utile. Je dirais que dvdr implique cdr. emerge --info ne le liste pas et pourtant la gravure fonctionne. Rien n'empêche de mettre toutes les chances de mon côté et l'ajouter au /etc/make.conf

Retirer KDE, une mauvaise idée

Cela dépend des points de vue. J'aime plus ou moins ce bureau. Xfce est beaucoup plus léger. Ce que je reproche à KDE c'est son menu K, un véritable souk. Je ne veux pas lancer une discussion inutile sur les choix de bureau. C'est donc le seul commentaire que je ferai.

Reconfiguration de mon environnement de bureau

Je mettrai en résolu une fois le tout complété.

Encore merci et A+

----------

## Desintegr

 *fonguy wrote:*   

> Ce que je reproche à KDE c'est son menu K, un véritable souk

 

Bah ça se range tout ça  :Razz: . Et puis de tout façon, Alt+F2 powa (encore plus powa dans le futur KDE 4.1) !

----------

